# 99c Rental on Volta.ie - first 200 only!



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2012)

THE IRISH PORTAL for quality Irish and independent films has come up with a special offer for movie buffs on _TheJournal.ie.

_Volta.ie – launched officially last month allows users pay-per-view access to their catalogue of movies. Some  of these films are not available to stream or download elsewhere.
Selected  movies will also be available on the site the same day as their cinema  release, with others available at the same point at which they would  normally go on DVD release. This is good news for film fans who might  not otherwise get a chance to see certain independent films which might  get just a limited theatrical release.
Renting a movie on Volta.ie can average at around €3.99 but today, 200 _TheJournal.ie _readers can get a rental for 99c on any movie.
To avail of this offer:


Head to *Volta.ie*
Choose the film you want to rent
At the payment stage, enter JOUR2AN4 in the ‘special discount code’ box
Click the tick box to activate the code
Watch and enjoy!



 http://thedailyedge.thejournal.ie/reader-offer-99c-rental-on-volta-ie-350784-Feb2012/


----------

